# DW Warhammer 40K Thread



## bluechimp

Eyup DW,

Recently got into 40k, playing as Imperial Guard under the Cadian Doctrine. Currently building my army, I have around 700pts at the minute which consists of:

Leman Russ, HellHound, 2xSquads, Heavy Weapons Team, 3 HQ’s and an Assassin.

Looking to expand into Bullgryns and a Shadowsword (Baneblade variant), amongst a few others.

I have some pictures that I will share, but I am interested if anyone else plays it, who do you play as and how does your army look.

Hoping to get some good sharing of pictures and find some active or past players. :thumb:


----------



## wayne451

I had some of the figures about 25 years ago but never got around to playing it.

Some of the detail can be utterly immense, I remember being really chuffed with an eagle that I dry brushed to get the detail on the feathers.

We used to have a Games Workshop store in Stockport (it could still be there for all I know?) with all the figures in the window and I used to get the magazine too, was it White Dwarf or something? 

Was more in to RC cars though. :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Love Games Workshop but only been into Warhammer. Me and my father collected for 20+ years. Still got every army. I would say spending over 25k+ 
Really considering pulling it all out and showcasing a lot. My armys are all a minimum of 5k points

in 40k only have 2 armys. Tau & Tyrranids


----------



## bluechimp

Alfieharley1 said:


> Love Games Workshop but only been into Warhammer. Me and my father collected for 20+ years. Still got every army. I would say spending over 25k+
> Really considering pulling it all out and showcasing a lot. My armys are all a minimum of 5k points
> 
> in 40k only have 2 armys. Tau & Tyrranids


Wow, that is some serious going and cash!

How many points are your Tau & Tyrranids armies?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Love Warhammer but never played as not a game player. Avid reader of the 30K & 40K books though.

That said I do really admire the effort put in to the painted figures so would love to see a few photos if anyone has any to share.


----------



## Alfieharley1

bluechimp said:


> Wow, that is some serious going and cash!
> 
> How many points are your Tau & Tyrranids armies?


My tyrannid is around 5000 and tau at 2000. I played a lot of tournaments and won multiple competitions  got a lot of forgeworld bits also


----------



## Alfieharley1

Juke_Fan said:


> Love Warhammer but never played as not a game player. Avid reader of the 30K & 40K books though.
> 
> That said I do really admire the effort put in to the painted figures so would love to see a few photos if anyone has any to share.


I will pull some out


----------



## Alfieharley1

Also forgot to mention. 40k is a great game. I used to love Warhammer fantasy more. Me my dad and uncle however now run blood bowl which is really fun and definetly something to look into if you know a few players.


----------



## ollienoclue

Loved playing it as a kid and would play again but no army collection remains. It was claimed by my brother and subsequently sold on.


----------



## BaileyA3

Get some pics up guys!! I used to collect and paint warhammer figures in my early teens nearly 20 years ago but never actually played it, I just enjoyed painting them in detail and creating little landscapes. I used to have orcs and a couple of my mates were in to space marines. I was thinking about it just the other week as I have been looking at getting model cars for some of the favourite cars I've owned and creating little garage diaramas for them and it reminds me of the warhammer days.


----------



## Mark R5

I spent a fortune as a kid on a Catachan army. Still got them in the loft. Will have to fish them out and give them a dusting down. Never really bothered playing any games or tournements. I just enjoyed painting them ha!

I was also very lucky in having Games Workshop HQ on my doorstep! Spent many an afternoon in there with my paper round money selecting bits and bobs


----------



## bluechimp

Started on a few bits, now I have alot of spare time on my hands:

Some Bullgryns before armour. Played with these recently, they are ace. Marched them up the board with a slabshield and a Primaris Psyker casting psychic barrier on them, untouchable. 

First 5 guardsmen painted, sorry about the dark pic.

Bought a Valkyrie, started painting the inside.


----------



## bluechimp

Here is how the valkyrie looks now with the internals assembled:


----------



## Mark R5

Looking good there :thumb: Love the attention to detail.

Going to have to get mine out and get a few snaps. I've managed to get all of my bits and bobs out of the loft, got far far too much ha! It'll keep me out of bother.


----------



## PugIain

I used to paint Warhammer models, original version.
Never played the game though.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jai

Used to collect and paint 40k about 20 years ago, but never really got around to playing games. All that collection is now gone but only a few years ago I bought a few different sets to paint. Never got round to doing them and they're now stored in the loft. This lockdown has got me tempted to grab them down though.


----------



## bluechimp

Here are some finished models from lockdown, hopefully still usable in 9th.


----------

